# Whore "girlfriend" asks for threesome for Christmas



## Vitruvian (Nov 20, 2019)

Ahahahaahahahahah fuck this gay earth.







This is what I deserve for being an ugly dog


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 20, 2019)

You are gonna get *cucked.*


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 20, 2019)

Abandon ship son, over matey


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 20, 2019)

Relationships in 2019 are a joke. Most women are like that.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dump her before you get cucked imbecile


----------



## BlackBoyo (Nov 20, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> Abandon ship son, over matey


*AY MY NIGGA JERRY BAKK FROM DA BREADFARM
HOW MANY LOAFS U MADE TODAY HOMEBOY?



*


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 20, 2019)

BlackBoyo said:


> *AY MY NIGGA JERRY BAKK FROM DA BREADFARM
> HOW MANY LOAFS U MADE TODAY HOMEBOY?
> View attachment 169407
> View attachment 169407
> ...


*MY BOY, I BAKED MAD DOUGH TODAY, COPPED ABOUT 30K LOAVES TBH NGL, FINNA COUNT THE PROFITS MADE FROM THE STACKS SON












*


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 20, 2019)

Did you just admit you’re dating a whore just lol


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 20, 2019)

This retarted whore talked about having a family with me and thinking names for our offspring. I deserve every bit of this punishment for being sub 8 genetic filth


autistic_tendencies said:


> Did you just admit you’re dating a whore just lol


What normal girlfriend asks for dicks


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 20, 2019)

You’re also whore bro.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 20, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> This retarted whore talked about having a family with me and thinking names for our offspring. I deserve every bit of this punishment for being sub 8 genetic filth
> 
> What normal girlfriend asks for dicks


She supposed to say your dick and female threesome.* Train Your Bitch!*


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 20, 2019)

nelson said:


> You’re also whore bro.


I'm 21 this is the first girl I've fucked


benisblatt said:


> She supposed to say your dick and female threesome.* Train Your Bitch!*


It's over I can't give this cum dump more attention


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 20, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> I'm 21 this is the first girl I've fucked
> 
> It's over I can't give this cum dump more attention


visit gandy


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 20, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> visit gandy


I actually had hope in life for a few months. Jfl


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 20, 2019)

*normies get out*


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

she wants a real man


----------



## Truecel14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Why did you admit that you were a virgin before her?


----------



## nattycel (Nov 20, 2019)

DID NOT READ


----------



## CopeIsReal (Nov 20, 2019)

If she is disrespecting you like that to your face, bet she already cheated on you boyo.
*IT'S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME UNTIL THE CHAD LITE WHOSE CUM SHE'S LICKING OFF THE FLOOR IS GONNA WANT HER TO HIMSELF AND THAT'S WHEN YOU WILL GET CUCKED*


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 20, 2019)

In her mind:

"Gonna ask for a threesome. If he accepts, win. If he refuses, i just say it was a jokr and continue to cheat on him. Win. Teehee im such a smart kween"


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 20, 2019)

smh, you should've "agreed" and said she can bring over any girl she wants. In this case the PUA guys are spot on. Being cocky/funny is a better way to deal with a girl's bs than what you did. Also admitting you were a virgin, devaluing yourself even further 

basic advise with girls: you have to understand everything that she says in the way that you want to understand it and ignore her train of thought if it deviates from yours. So for example if she insisted on saying other guys (although I doubt it, if you would've used my response), instead you just ignore her and push your agenda -> e.g. suggesting her female bestie looked decently hot the last couple of weeks and she should invite her


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 20, 2019)

There’s a good 90% chance that she has already cheated and she was just using this as a opportunity to “open” up the relationship.

You admitting that you were a virgin before getting with her only made her respect you less. It’s over.

This relationship is doomed. There’s no saving it. You can either stay and accept that you’re gonna get *cucked *or you can leave and save your dignity. The choice is yours.


----------



## Void (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Justttt (Nov 20, 2019)

shit thread, low t


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 20, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> fuck this gay earth


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 21, 2019)

bro wtf 
It's over for this "relationship".
The best method of revenge is to post her pics and social media accounts


----------



## MicroPenis (Nov 21, 2019)

shut it down 

lesson learned


----------



## jefferson (Nov 21, 2019)

"I'm kidding"

*In morgan freeman voice:* She wasn't kidding


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 21, 2019)

let her go tbh


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 21, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> You are gonna get *cucked.*


Tbh i think he already got cucked


6ft1 said:


> let her go tbh


Not without one last slay


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 21, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Not without one last slay


Yeah hate fuck tbh
Do anal
And then just leave


----------



## crosshold (Nov 21, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Tbh i think he already got cucked
> 
> Not without one last slay


idk i personally wouldnt wanna see her again if i were OP


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 21, 2019)

Jfl if you take relationships serious.
They make no sense and always end after some time because it gets boring


----------



## pisslord (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> dog


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wait what's your girlfriend's name and ethnicity lol


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 21, 2019)

Lol trying to turn hoe into housewife youve already had a taste of her microchimerisms and have HPV as evidence of been-cucked

To continue is futile, hanging around will make you a willing cuckhold


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 21, 2019)

Can I join?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 21, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> You are gonna get *cucked.*


Op, keep the relationship running, since u lost your V at 21 u dont have too much options, but cuck her whenever the opportunity comes.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> You are gonna get *cucked.*



Gonna? He certainly already got cucked at least twice!


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 21, 2019)

update


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update



It's what it's, you did the right thing

"It was a joke" JFL

tell her:

It was only a "joke" because I said 'no'


----------



## AbandonShip (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update


Good job op. I am proud of you


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update


Good. At least you can feel good that you’re not a doormat cuck that she can walk all over. 

If she begs for you just ignore her. Update us if she offers you sex as a apology gift


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Good. At least you can feel good that you’re not a doormat cuck that she can walk all over.
> 
> If she begs for you just ignore her. Update us if she offers you sex as a apology gift


how do we know she wasn’t truly joking?
she seems too clingy to be a whore tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 21, 2019)

Beat her and then sex her hard to establish dominance.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> how do we know she wasn’t truly joking?
> she seems too clingy to be a whore tbh


If your girl is talking to you about a 3 some with somebody else as a “gift” for Christmas, she doesn’t respect you.

Stuff like that isn’t a joke tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> how do we know she wasn’t truly joking?
> she seems too clingy to be a whore tbh



- What do you want for xmas?
-Dick*SSSSSSSSS*
- What else?
- Threesome (with another man because I want dickSSSSSSSSS)

You're indeed a cuck with zero experience with women and how they are sneaky to try to get what they won't, she was preparing the terrain, if he said no, as he did: "It was a joke"

If he said yes: "We can go out to meet someone, or make a tinder couple-account, what do you think?"

(She probably already knew who she wants to fuck, tbh)


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 21, 2019)

bro have you considered posting her pics yet?


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 21, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> - What do you want for xmas?
> -Dick*SSSSSSSSS*
> - What else?
> - Threesome (with another man because I want dickSSSSSSSSS)
> ...


This. She is laughing IRL right now because she was interested in other guys and didnt want to break up and feel like a slut. All according to plan.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 21, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> This. She is laughing IRL right now because she was interested in other guys and didnt want to break up and feel like a slut. All according to plan.


She’s hitting up the “other guy” as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update



Funny how she talks about the pills first. Everyone knows there are women who take it to get a more regular period or because they have too much pain when menstruating.

In her mind the real problem wasn't her trying to get another male in the relationship as a fucking degenerate, asking this as a xmas gif. In her mind the problem was losing her virginity early in life.

JFL, you definitely did the right thing, keep these degenerate sluts as single whores, let them go through the carousel, she's the one who'll suffer the most from her hedonistic lifestyle


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 21, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> she's the one who'll suffer the most from her hedonistic lifestyle


COOOOPPPEEE


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> COOOOPPPEEE



Just look at any feminist, they are in constant high levels of cortisol, on the long run it's the truth


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 21, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Just look at any feminist, they are in constant high levels of cortisol, on the long run it's the truth


bro a deteriorated feminist's looksmatch is already 6 foot under the ground


----------



## spark (Nov 21, 2019)

Leave her before she leaves you


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 21, 2019)

Mirin
Lowinhib slayer


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 21, 2019)

Some of girls that are in long term relationships and had been serious slags in their past, often don’t cheat because they got it out their system, but they also dont fuck their bfs. Theyve already lived their fantasies. But at the same time you made the right call, doesn’t matter the circumstances she disrespected you in one of the worst ways.
EDIT: not talking about girls in relationships. Im talking about long term, 3 years plus.


----------



## spark (Nov 21, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> If your girl is talking to you about a 3 some with somebody else as a “gift” for Christmas, she doesn’t respect you.
> 
> Stuff like that isn’t a joke tbh


imagine if she actually meant a threesome with another girl


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 21, 2019)

spark said:


> imagine if she actually meant a threesome with another girl


Would be brutal.

But she likely didn’t mean that anyway. She wants to get *DICKED DOWN *by another man. No exceptions for her


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> The girls that are in long term relationships and had been serious slags in their past, often don’t cheat because they got it out their system,



*SERIOUSLY, OFF YOURSELF!

With a shotgun preferably, just to make sure*


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 21, 2019)

Theyre encouraged by shit like this, society is so fucked


----------



## tincelw (Nov 21, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> *SERIOUSLY, OFF YOURSELF!
> 
> With a shotgun preferably, just to make sure*


msg me bro want to ask u something


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 21, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> *SERIOUSLY, OFF YOURSELF!
> 
> With a shotgun preferably, just to make sure*


The ones whove been in 3 year relationships plus


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 21, 2019)

tincelw said:


> msg me bro want to ask u something



PMed you


----------



## Avoidant (Nov 21, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> Theyre encouraged by shit like this, society is so fucked
> View attachment 169800


Western culture has failed


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 21, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> Theyre encouraged by shit like this, society is so fucked
> View attachment 169800



'Why Men *SHOULD'*

JFL at these bitches dictating what i should and shouldn't do. no sexual freedom for Men?


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 21, 2019)

God i hate women

I want to do things 

Fwark i hate these whores

WOMEN ARE FUCKING WHOOORES

EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM

NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## Anon (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 21, 2019)

Anon said:


> View attachment 169822


These type of people are a classic example of wanting to have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## tincelw (Nov 21, 2019)

any update?


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> If your girl is talking to you about a 3 some with somebody else as a “gift” for Christmas, she doesn’t respect you.
> 
> Stuff like that isn’t a joke tbh


Yeah the girl i’m seeing is on the pill but she never says shit like this...


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)

💊


----------



## reptiles (Nov 21, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Ahahahaahahahahah fuck this gay earth.
> 
> View attachment 169397
> 
> ...







Foids are pussies tbh this is all about looks looks are everthing


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Catawampus (Nov 21, 2019)

Wow, dump her asap


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Foids are pussies tbh this is all about looks looks are everthing


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 21, 2019)

Show us pics of the foid...


*NOW



*


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## rockndogs (Nov 21, 2019)

I hate women.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 21, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> I hate women.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wow what a unsurprisingly fucking slut


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 21, 2019)

obesecel said:


>


----------



## robtical (Nov 21, 2019)

I think she wanted you to fuck another girl and her. 

Bluepill overload.

Tbh she doesnt respect you at all with all this "joke"


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> reptiles said:
> 
> 
> > Foids are pussies tbh this is all about looks looks are everthing


@FUkmylyf thoughts?.


----------



## fukmylyf (Nov 21, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @FUkmylyf thoughts?.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 21, 2019)

fuuuck brutal. You should have asked her before if she already has a guy. If she said "yeah I know someone who is interested" that would prob be the one she was cheating with.


Vitruvian said:


> This retarted whore talked about having a family with me and thinking names for our offspring


She is prob dreading that you will never marry her now and have kids. I would never marry a woman who wanted a threesome fuck that.


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 22, 2019)

bro im telling you the best way of revenge is posting her pics here first of all then sharing all her social media with us


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 22, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Foids are pussies tbh this is all about looks looks are everthing


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Nov 22, 2019)

Dude you're better off living your life alone without any relationships, trust me. It's 2019 and almost 2020, women are more likely to cheat these days. Some women even cheat on Chads by fucking Chads with more money. Whenever they see a superior Chad, they will most likely cheat on their current boyfriend.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 22, 2019)

Fuck Women.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 22, 2019)

update 2. Victim mindset. No apologies. Idk why I'm texting at this point. Maybe I can keep her as a side whore


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## rockndogs (Nov 22, 2019)

WE BOTH DID SOMETHING WRONG


JFL

THE WHORE IS CLEARLY CHEATING AND WHORING LIKE EVERY WOMEN

OP DID THE RIGHT THING

AND

"WE BOTH DID SOMETHING WRONG"



CLOOOOOWN WOOOOORRRLLDDDDD


----------



## adrianolm (Nov 22, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 170656
> update 2. Victim mindset. No apologies. Idk why I'm texting at this point. Maybe I can keep her as a side whore


Why the fuck did she call you bro??


----------



## onnysk (Nov 22, 2019)

u fucked up when u told her 0 and virgin

now she will have her threesome if not already



looool


turkproducer said:


> how do we know she wasn’t truly joking?
> she seems too clingy to be a whore tbh


it doesnt matter, you already lost

as puas would say shes testing you now and if you take her back she will have no respect

OP is pussy slave and will get her back and will end up cucked


op has all the signs he needs, if he gets cucked he has only himself to blame


----------



## rockndogs (Nov 22, 2019)

OP can install tinder and get some other pussy i bet tbh. Just do it and send a picture to her. Then block her and move on bro


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Nov 22, 2019)

Unironically kill yourself if you think about taking her back, and if you ever make a thread about her again talking about muh “another chance” you should be permad


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 22, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 170656
> update 2. Victim mindset. No apologies. Idk why I'm texting at this point. Maybe I can keep her as a side whore


Dont take her back. Block or ghost her immediately


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> Abandon ship son, over matey


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


>



Nice


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 22, 2019)

"You go girl! You deserve a man that loves you no matter what! Go get Tyrone queen!"


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 22, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Dump her before you get cucked imbecile


nothing more to say


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2019)

Im the only one here that 100% knows she is just joking, I'm not going to follow the herd mentality on this thread. I can easily notice who here didn't interact with women or is an aspie by the replies. She clearly loves him by the panic level replies she made. An ex from past also joked like this and i too joked her about fucking other girls, and the first time she said she wants a threesome i did an experiment by ghosting her and acted basically like i want to brake up, and she started to cry sent my thousand messages, even called me and she was crying on the call. She could easily find a better looking guy then me but she genuinely loved me ofcourse and i knew 100% she was joking, didn't even think about it. Can't believe this whole thread holy shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im the only one here that 100% knows she is just joking, I'm not going to follow the herd mentality on this thread. I can easily notice who here didn't interact with women or is an aspie by the replies. She clearly loves him by the panic level replies she made. An ex from past also joked like this and i too joked her about fucking other girls, and the first time she said she wants a threesome i did an experiment by ghosting her and acted basically like i want to brake up, and she started to cry sent my thousand messages, even called me and she was crying on the call. She could easily find a better looking guy then me but she genuinely loved me ofcourse and i knew 100% she was joking, didn't even think about it. Can't believe this whole thread holy shit.


You got *CUCKED!*


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> You got *CUCKED!*


*No*


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 22, 2019)

sad shit man, he at least you got the reactions OP

anyways, if you played into it and acted like you'd agree on the threesome it would be so much better tbh

be smarter next time boyo


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 22, 2019)

What race is your girlfriend?


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 22, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> What race is your girlfriend?


white European


----------



## onnysk (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> *No*


you might be right, i had that feeling too


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 22, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


----------



## onnysk (Nov 22, 2019)

She was joking but we managed to actually cuck him by making him look like a whiny sensitive bitch


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 22, 2019)

Brutal


----------



## Titbot (Nov 22, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 170656
> update 2. Victim mindset. No apologies. Idk why I'm texting at this point. Maybe I can keep her as a side whore


Now you tell her you mog her


TsarTsar444 said:


> Im the only one here that 100% knows she is just joking, I'm not going to follow the herd mentality on this thread. I can easily notice who here didn't interact with women or is an aspie by the replies. She clearly loves him by the panic level replies she made. An ex from past also joked like this and i too joked her about fucking other girls, and the first time she said she wants a threesome i did an experiment by ghosting her and acted basically like i want to brake up, and she started to cry sent my thousand messages, even called me and she was crying on the call. She could easily find a better looking guy then me but she genuinely loved me ofcourse and i knew 100% she was joking, didn't even think about it. Can't believe this whole thread holy shit.


My éx itis would pull this kind of shit on me fuck that Noah guy


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im the only one here that 100% knows she is just joking, I'm not going to follow the herd mentality on this thread. I can easily notice who here didn't interact with women or is an aspie by the replies. She clearly loves him by the panic level replies she made. An ex from past also joked like this and i too joked her about fucking other girls, and the first time she said she wants a threesome i did an experiment by ghosting her and acted basically like i want to brake up, and she started to cry sent my thousand messages, even called me and she was crying on the call. She could easily find a better looking guy then me but she genuinely loved me ofcourse and i knew 100% she was joking, didn't even think about it. Can't believe this whole thread holy shit.



So basically you did exactly what OP is doing, with the only difference being that you're coping saying she was actually joking.

I'd really love to know what kind of funny joke is this... there are so many funny jokes, why exactly a threesome with another guy uh?


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> So basically you did exactly what OP is doing, with the only difference being that you're coping saying she was actually joking.
> 
> I'd really love to know what kind of funny joke is this... there are so many funny jokes, why exactly a threesome with another guy uh?


Haha baby so funny that you want other dicks inside of me.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 22, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Haha baby so funny that you want other dicks inside of me.



- Fuck, I'm so mad with Carl from work! That fucking stupid cunt!
- No, relax, babe! Here, let me tell you a joke to make you happier, how about we have a threesome with Alex, our neighbor?
- ...
- Hahahaha, it's just a joke babe! To make you happier! 😘


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> So basically you did exactly what OP is doing, with the only difference being that you're coping saying she was actually joking.
> 
> I'd really love to know what kind of funny joke is this... there are so many funny jokes, why exactly a threesome with another guy uh?


Nothing funny, but she obviously said it to tease me, i also did it to her all the time to make her angry, it's nothing serious, wtf guys?


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Nothing funny, but she obviously said it to tease me, i also did it to her all the time to make her angry, it's nothing serious, wtf guys?


Nigga how you get teased by other dicks being inside a bitch you claim


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> Nigga how you get teased by other dicks being inside a bitch you claim


I love seeing my bitch getting fucked by strong men and me wanking in the corner watching it, it makes me hard


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I love seeing my bitch getting fucked by strong men and me wanking in the corner watching it, it makes me hard


Many men


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I love seeing my bitch getting fucked by strong men and me wanking in the corner watching it, it makes me hard








You called?


----------



## onnysk (Nov 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> - Fuck, I'm so mad with Carl from work! That fucking stupid cunt!
> - No, relax, babe! Here, let me tell you a joke to make you happier, how about we have a threesome with Alex, our neighbor?
> - ...
> - Hahahaha, it's just a joke babe! To make you happier! 😘


Nah, looking back she was joking.
She was just being insecure over OP having more experience than her


But now OP fucked up and she actually gonna get cheeze stick without op knowing. My sister did the same thing to her boyfriend and later confessed she lost respect for him because she's his first girlfriend and now they fight all the time about this and how she has more experience than him


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 22, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> i knew 100% she was joking, didn't even think about it.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 23, 2019)

i cried but it is what it is


----------



## Avoidant (Nov 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 172009
> View attachment 172010
> View attachment 172011
> i cried but it is what it is











*YOU JUST CUCKED YOURSELF OUT OF A LEGIT LOVING RELATIONSHIP BECAUSE YOU TOOK ADVICE FROM SOCIALLY UNDERDEVELOPED TEENAGERS ON AN AUTISTIC INTERNET FORUM. YOU DESERVE EVERY SINGLE TEAR YOU SHED. *


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

Avoidant said:


>


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 23, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> *YOU JUST CUCKED YOURSELF OUT OF A LEGIT LOVING RELATIONSHIP BECAUSE YOU TOOK ADVICE FROM SOCIALLY UNDERDEVELOPED TEENAGERS ON AN AUTISTIC INTERNET FORUM. YOU DESERVE EVERY SINGLE TEAR YOU SHED. *


It's not loving, she's projecting from her past 4 failed relationships. I've shown her nothing but love, commuting 2 hours to see her every week while being in college, and having a 60hr a week job. She thinks I don't love her jfl this bitch is crazy


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Avoidant said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Avoidant (Nov 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> It's not loving, she's projecting from her past 4 failed relationships. I've shown her nothing but love, commuting 2 hours to see her every week while being in college, and having a 60hr a week job. She thinks I don't love her jfl this bitch is crazy


You have to remember that girls are retarded, and they don't handwrite essays for you unless there were actual feelings involved.


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> It's not loving, she's projecting from her past 4 failed relationships. I've shown her nothing but love, commuting 2 hours to see her every week while being in college, and having a 60hr a week job. She thinks I don't love her jfl this bitch is crazy


She is delusional like all women. They will never truly understand what you do for them.


Avoidant said:


> You have to remember that girls are retarded, and they don't handwrite essays for you unless there were actual feelings involved.


If she ready to lie about her body count then she dont truly love him


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 169770
> update
> [/QUOTE
> get the rope its truly over


----------



## Avoidant (Nov 23, 2019)

benisblatt said:


> If she ready to lie about her body count then she dont truly love him


where did that happen I wasnt really following this closely


----------



## Deleted member 3123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> where did that happen I wasnt really following this closely


Initial texts she asked him he said virgin and she said me too. That's most definitely cap


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 23, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> It's not loving, she's projecting from her past 4 failed relationships. I've shown her nothing but love, commuting 2 hours to see her every week while being in college, and having a 60hr a week job. She thinks I don't love her jfl this bitch is crazy


anyway, love is not expressed through words but actions. That's why they say you show love. No matter how you look at it, her "joking" was definitely weird af. Would I have reacted like you? Probably not, but it is what is. That she wrote a letter might as well be her way to paint herself as the victim. Now she can have a good cry on her bestie's shoulder and lament the fact that she loved her ex, but he didn't love her back --> even blaming you for looking for a way to end it etc.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 23, 2019)

Avoidant said:


> *AUTISTIC *


----------



## onnysk (Nov 23, 2019)

Dude yeah, you overreacted but think logically, would a girl dump Chad if he overreacted? most likely not, she would be happy that she cares about her

you did the right thing

now for the girl itself, do you think women stop checking out other guys when they have a bf? absolutely not, ask any Chad from this forum and they will tell you that they still receive IOIs from women who hold hands with their guy




Now, no girl that doesn't care about you will take time to write 4 pages, so she obviously cared about you but now you're in a tricky spot. Because if you go back together, she will learn that she has you by the balls, that you have no respect and will eventually actually cheat and dump you because "you're not the guy I fell in love with"



Go back to what your heart tells you and stop following autism from here, if you got a girlfriend to like you then you were doing something right 
. 
Obviously keep in mind that she has lots of options, so just go for the ride until sex dries up


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 172044


https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/1/1081.jpg?1574554615


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Nov 23, 2019)

itsover


----------



## MammothActuary (Nov 23, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I love seeing my bitch getting fucked by strong men and me wanking in the corner watching it, it makes me hard


You are actually a cuck dude wtf. Mods ban this soyboy. @jefferson


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2019)

Avoidant said:


>


----------



## onnysk (Nov 23, 2019)

Its over now, you need to now follow psl advice




She's trying to play the victim and wants you to be crying after her




Realize you will now have a shit time but eventually you did nothing wrong, you did the right thing because what sane girl asks for threesome.

Girls are super cunning and they place themselves in a good position where they can do no wrong

If you didnt say anything now she would think you're a pushover and think she can get away with anything
If you overreact she now will play the victim that it was all a joke


Its not your fault, you did nothing wrong.




PUAs were right, shit tests are a thing, for guys that are 6 psl range and not Chads



DrDisrespect cheated on his wife, cried live (arguably worse reaction than yours) and guess what? she took him back easily like nothing because he's 6'5 Chad. Remember you did nothing wrong, she was losing attraction for you and wanted to wind things up


----------



## onnysk (Nov 24, 2019)

once a whore, always a whore


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 24, 2019)

*ABORT MISSION OP*


----------



## looksmaxxed (Nov 25, 2019)

do the threesome and use her up first


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 25, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 172009
> View attachment 172010
> View attachment 172011
> i cried but it is what it is


Why did u waste time writing that


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 25, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Why did u waste time writing that


She wrote


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 25, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> She wrote


Fuck her then say byebye


----------



## tincelw (Nov 25, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 172009
> View attachment 172010
> View attachment 172011
> i cried but it is what it is


you replied bro?


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 25, 2019)

Do a foursome to make it fair, two guys and two girls. She can bring her best friend.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 25, 2019)

I still curious to know what exactly she thinks you did wrong  

"We both did wrong"

Bitch, serious?!


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 25, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 172009
> View attachment 172010
> View attachment 172011
> i cried but it is what it is


Cuck if you didn't reply with "not a single word"


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 25, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Cuck if you didn't reply with "not a single word"


bro that'd be golden jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 10, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/threads/girl-friend-cheated.276588/#post-4710076


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 10, 2021)

Petsmart said:


> Abandon ship son, over matey


@AbandonShip they talkin about you son


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 10, 2021)

Coming from the future to say:

I told you


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 10, 2021)

its funny how logic always wins


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 10, 2021)

BrettyBoy said:


> Relationships in 2019 are a joke. Most women are like that.


It's 2021 and things only become worse


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 10, 2021)

_*let this be a lesson to every ltr enthusiast *_​


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Jan 10, 2021)

gg


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 10, 2021)

Wait how do you know if she was talking about a guy or a girl ?


----------



## onnysk (Feb 9, 2021)

feelsbadman


----------



## onnysk (Feb 9, 2021)

Fuk said:


> Dump her before you get cucked imbecile


prophet


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 9, 2021)

Vitruvian said:


> Ahahahaahahahahah fuck this gay earth.
> 
> View attachment 169397
> 
> ...


Aaaaargh op you lasted quite long


----------



## onnysk (Feb 9, 2021)

Casadonis said:


> smh, you should've "agreed" and said she can bring over any girl she wants. In this case the PUA guys are spot on. Being cocky/funny is a better way to deal with a girl's bs than what you did. Also admitting you were a virgin, devaluing yourself even further
> 
> basic advise with girls: you have to understand everything that she says in the way that you want to understand it and ignore her train of thought if it deviates from yours. So for example if she insisted on saying other guys (although I doubt it, if you would've used my response), instead you just ignore her and push your agenda -> e.g. suggesting her female bestie looked decently hot the last couple of weeks and she should invite her


It was over by that point, he fucked up beforehand probably when he didn't even realize like when she maybe started talking about getting a family and naming their kids etc... and he probably just went along and didn't say anything and then she just realized "wait a minute he's ready to settle down for me so he must not be able to get better" and just decided "I don't feel any lust for someone that can't get better"

You never know how it works but by the time she asked for threesome it was way too late and at the point of no return


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 9, 2021)

onnysk said:


> It was over by that point, he fucked up beforehand probably when he didn't even realize like when she maybe started talking about getting a family and naming their kids etc... and he probably just went along and didn't say anything and then she just realized "wait a minute he's ready to settle down for me so he must not be able to get better" and just decided "I don't feel any lust for someone that can't get better"
> 
> You never know how it works but by the time she asked for threesome it was way too late and at the point of no return


it was over when i tried to make a girl dressed like a whore at a party my girlfriend. i did it out of my own insecurity and desperation for somebody because I had nobody. I hated my parents and god. And in the end, the only people who have loved me has been my parents and god. 

im a sinner, but I asked gods forgiveness. I will never date out of lust, and insecurity again.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

imagine banning religious polygamy but allowing threesomes the west is cucked
only favors to whores
not men


----------



## onnysk (Feb 9, 2021)

Vitruvian said:


> it was over when i tried to make a girl dressed like a whore at a party my girlfriend. i did it out of my own insecurity and desperation for somebody because I had nobody. I hated my parents and god. And in the end, the only people who have loved me has been my parents and god.
> 
> im a sinner, but I asked gods forgiveness. I will never date out of lust, and insecurity again.


pm me pics of her


----------

